# 180 Gallon Setup Help



## CrystalClear (Aug 31, 2013)

Hello, I'm new to the forum. I really need some help setting up my aquarium from the experts! I built the stand and the tank is a 180 gallon acrylic tank with overflows on the ends. The overflows each have a 3" hole in the bottom. I have a 55 gallon glass tank that I was going to use as a sump. I've had many aquariums up to 75 gallons, but nothing like this one. I am used to canister and HOB filters, not sumps and overflows. 

I plan to keep the tank freshwater, probably African cichlids. I really need help figuring out what the best way to plumb this setup is. I want an efficient, no nonsense setup. Is it possible to use one overflow as a drain and the other as a return? I could avoid running plumbing up over the back if I did this. I am not opposed to running returns over the back, but if it can be avoided then I would like to go that way.

I can get more pictures of the overflows if needed. 

I still have to buy all the plumbing, filter media, pump etc. so I am starting from scratch and I want to do this right! Suggestions and product recommendations would be appreciated.

I'm looking forward to becoming an active member on the boards!

The pictures should be in my profile.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Yo could drill the returns so you didn't have to go up and over.


----------



## CrystalClear (Aug 31, 2013)

chenowethpm said:


> Yo could drill the returns so you didn't have to go up and over.


Well the granite top is already drilled with one single 3" hole under each overflow. I don't plan to have it drilled again, once was enough!


----------



## CrystalClear (Aug 31, 2013)

I just uploaded a picture of the overflow location.


----------



## CrystalClear (Aug 31, 2013)

I uploaded some closeups of the overflows to my gallery. I didn't build this tank, I bought it new off of someone else that had it built so I have to work with it now.

The left side has a non slotted piece to let water come in the front only. 3" hole in the bottom. The right side has a slotted front and then inside of the box on the ends there is a false wall where water can go down and then return to the tank via slots on the ends of the box. Single 3" hole in bottom.


----------

